# Naruto 547 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 6, 2011)

I predict Madara will still forget about his teleportation ability and continue to walk....


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

gaara vs his dad, onoki vs muu. naruto take one shots another zombie


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn, Toroi got raped.

Let's see if we lose another Edo next week, and then the week after that - to see if the guy I got in a debate with was right.


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

i guess naruto will one shot more edos on his way.
we'll see more of the kages battle and perhaps some panels of madara?


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2011)

I predict an epic fight between Gaara and his dad.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara & Onoki being to fight the Edo Kages for real, but they can't take them all. The fodder army steps in to stall them and they contact HQ for backup.

Meanwhile Naruto and Bee take care of few Edos and/or Zetsus. Shikaku contacts them and says that Gaara & Onoki are about to get killed if they don't receive help soon. Naruto and Bee then start making their way up to them.

Kabuto is still wondering what the hell is going on with his Edos being taken down so fast by Naruto and Bee.

Madara is then seeing nearing the HQ with his Rikudou Pain. He's going after A, Tsunade and Shikaku.


----------



## PhoenixDasma (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought it was clear in the end ("the first match is his") that the next chapter will be about Gaara and his dad. And more Hokage fights.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 6, 2011)

So we're going back to the war chapters, only with adding Naruto showing up to save the day in the end in most battles.

I can live with that, I suppose.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2011)

I want the rest of the year until 2012 to be a Kage fest


----------



## killa NOPH (Jul 6, 2011)

Continuation of the long awaited kage fight. Plus a couple of panels of Naruto still defeating fodders.

I don't see any new development soon because the kage fight is going to last about 2-3 more chapters imo.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara doing some new epic shit.and when I say epic that means EPIC.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto and Bee showing up at the end to fight the kages with Gaara.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara and Onoki get more time to shine, albeit briefly while Naruto and B continue their rampage.  Hopefully the other two kage get a chance to show just why they were given their positions.

Also, Kishi won't bring up pairing bait until the next lull in the action.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd think the chapter will be fully for Edo Kages vs Current Kages.

Looks like something is going to happen between Gaara and his dad, I expect shocks, twists, and turns. Maybe heart warming moment at the end, but then his dad loses his personality and goes for his strongest attack.

We see Onoki fighting Muu a little as well.

The other two Kages are just watching for now.


----------



## Penance (Jul 6, 2011)

I predict Garra and division ambush...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Chapter 547 Prediction*:   Father vs Son

Gaara's Father is in shock that Gaara had lost the Shukaku and ha become so strong.   They reminisce about the past when the Shukaku had went berzerk so many years ago.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 6, 2011)

For chapter 547 I predict more Gaara vs his father, then kishi will reveal to us that Gaara and his father are in fact members of the uzumaki clan and if that happens we get a real picture of what they were truly like. for example being jinchuuriki first and having a mastery on sealing jutsu. Maybe Gaara's father was alive at the time when the land of the whirlpools were destroyed.

all im saying is, the Uzumaki's react to any tailed beast that is stored within them. 

also more black zetsu and Mei.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> For chapter 547 I predict more Gaara vs his father, *then kishi will reveal to us that Gaara and his father are in fact members of the uzumaki clan* and if that happens we get a real picture of what they were truly like. for example being jinchuuriki first and having a mastery on sealing jutsu. Maybe Gaara's father was alive at the time when the land of the whirlpools were destroyed.
> 
> all im saying is, the Uzumaki's react to any tailed beast that is stored within them.
> 
> also more black zetsu and Mei.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL Uzumaki's have red hair by nature. 

IT CAN HAPPEN.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 6, 2011)

That would be an asspull of epic proportions.  Seriously, it was bad enough when Nagato was suddenly revealed to be an Uzumaki (despite his parents doing jack shit when dealing with ninja).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2011)

More Kage-ness.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara vs his dad- we'll finally find out his name- and it's 3...2...1 flashback time.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 6, 2011)

Emotional flashback and Gaara's dad crumbles away because his son is no longer a weapon.


----------



## Escargon (Jul 6, 2011)

*A fight between Gaara and his dad (plus ten pages of flashbacks ofc..) and some white Zetsus showing up to fight Naruto. *


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara vs Daddy
Onoki vs Muu

And some Nagato and Itachi panels


----------



## Judecious (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto vs Madara


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

The troops are sent in, the Sandaime Raikage and Nidaime Tsuchikage began fighting. Meanwhile, Gaara and the Yondaime Kazekage take center stage and the entire chapter.


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)

Mostly Old Kages vs New

Then next will be Zetsu and Mizukage

And eventually we'll see Tsunade and the Raikage and Shikaku vs Madara


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

i doubt madara will fight tsunade and A he is probably after the jins


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)

Then he'd be going where ever Naruto is going


----------



## calimike (Jul 7, 2011)

Gaara defensed Gaara's father with new jutsu! Oonki and mummy kage battle to die together with forbidden jutsu . Naruto's shadow clones stomp zetus trees on many areas of battlefield.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> That would be an asspull of epic proportions.  Seriously, it was bad enough when Nagato was suddenly revealed to be an Uzumaki (despite his parents doing jack shit when dealing with ninja).



Nagato's parents weren't ninjas. Just because one or both were descendants of that clan, doesn't necessarily mean they studied the ninja arts.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 7, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Emotional flashback and Gaara's dad crumbles away because his son is no longer a weapon.


This.

There won't be much of the fight next chapter.


----------



## Addy (Jul 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's parents weren't ninjas. Just because one or both were descendants of that clan, doesn't necessarily mean they studied the ninja arts.



when was the last time we saw a person who was  not a ninja/lord?


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's parents weren't ninjas. Just because one or both were descendants of that clan, doesn't necessarily mean they studied the ninja arts.



Judging by Kushina's comments and the timeline, the generation of Uzumaki that fled the Whirlpool country before it fell should have included at least one of Nagato's parents (as I doubt that an Uzumaki suddenly decided to leave and set up shop in a war torn country).*  Second, because the clan as a whole was renowned for its seals, this would imply that most members of the clan were somewhat proficient in ninjutsu.

Of course, I could be way off base and this could be the same as the Uchiha that owned the candy store without being ninja, but still.

* Of course, this just raises the question of why the hell someone would move to Rain Country, what with it being an eternal war zone.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Judging by Kushina's comments and the timeline, the generation of Uzumaki that fled the Whirlpool country before it fell should have included at least one of Nagato's parents (as I doubt that an Uzumaki suddenly decided to leave and set up shop in a war torn country).*  Second, because the clan as a whole was renowned for its seals, this would imply that most members of the clan were somewhat proficient in ninjutsu.
> 
> Of course, I could be way off base and this could be the same as the Uchiha that owned the candy store without being ninja, but still.
> 
> * Of course, this just raises the question of why the hell someone would move to Rain Country, what with it being an eternal war zone.



None of that matters, they were stated to be normal civilians, non-shinobi. That's why the Konoha ninja apologized.

Maybe he/she/they didn't have any talent or didn't care to become ninjas. I don't know, it really isn't important, nor is it an asspull.



Addy said:


> when was the last time we saw a person who was  not a ninja/lord?



They guy that serves Naruto ramen, and Nagato's parents.

And oh yeah, the Samurai.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 7, 2011)

Edo Itachi rapes a few people.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 7, 2011)

Boring chapter of Gaara vs his dad with the high chance of flash backs.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Boring chapter of Gaara vs his dad with the high chance of flash backs.



My thoughts exactly.

The Yondaime Kazekage will either fall in the coming chapter, or midway through the next, maybe even the end.

Two chapters though, probably.


----------



## lathia (Jul 7, 2011)

Prediction in the right place this time!

The kages share their life stories and this non-important battle ends in 2 chapters, Hanzou vs Mifune style.

Back to Naruto, Madara, Kabuto, and Sasuke please.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 8, 2011)

Who cares about naruto,sasuke,madara?I want Gaara fight to be atleast 10 chapters
anyway I predict this 
 Link removed


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 8, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Who cares about naruto,sasuke,madara?*I want Gaara fight to be atleast 10 chapters.*



I wish...lol

I also want Gaara and Onoki to get some time to shine. We don't need Naruto to fight every damn enemy in this war.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 8, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Who cares about naruto,sasuke,madara?I want Gaara fight to be atleast 10 chapters
> anyway I predict this
> Link removed



You are lucky if you get four, conting 546.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You are lucky if you get four, conting 546.



well I can live with that becouse in last page was ,,Gaara first battle'' or somthing like that so he is going to get more time soon


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2011)

i expect gaaras fight ot last as long as either asuma vs his students or mifune vs hanzou. with panels of naruto killing zetsus in between


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't see just those 4 holding off an entire division, especially with Naruto, B, and the backup on the way. Either Madara's gonna arrive there soon or Kabuto will summon the rest of the dead Kage.


----------



## auem (Jul 8, 2011)

4th kazekage will go down next week...willingly...after seeing how gaara turned around his own destiny..perhaps there will be a apology from father to son...


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2011)

1- gaara hates his father.
2- father says "i did it because i beleive in you"
3- gaara forgives father.
4- father vanishes.


----------



## auem (Jul 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> 1- gaara hates his father.
> *2- father says "i did it because i beleive in you"*
> 3- gaara forgives father.
> 4- father vanishes.


don't count your chicken before....


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Gaara is going to show some new Jutsu , and the other ninja will launch some type of combined attack.

End of chapter we will get some type of cliff hanger.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 8, 2011)

Will probably be a Gaara flashback about something and Gaara's father being shocked about Gaara's Kazekage promotion.

Some type of attack that causes the Kages to spread, so they will get individual opponents.

The Kage fights in total will probably last between 7-12 chapters, including flashbacks.


----------



## Tregis (Jul 8, 2011)

A quick skirmish between the Kages and Garaa & Onoki. Then Naruto and Bee shows up.


----------



## jso (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd like to see some teamwork and then also individual fights from the Edo-Kages. Muu and the Mizukage begrudgingly having to work as a tag-team for a couple moments seems extremely appealing to me for some reason.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 8, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Will probably be a Gaara flashback about something and Gaara's father being shocked about Gaara's Kazekage promotion.
> 
> Some type of attack that causes the Kages to spread, so they will get individual opponents.
> 
> The Kage fights in total will probably last between 7-12 chapters, including flashbacks.



With the way kishi has been writing fights it will be lucky to be 5 chapters.


----------



## jso (Jul 8, 2011)

I shudder to think where would be now if he decided to spend 5 chapters on every fight. There's too many to go into each one in detail. We'd be stuck in each day of the war for like a year lol.


----------



## auem (Jul 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> With the way kishi has been writing fights it will be lucky to be 5 chapters.



yeah...total 5 chapter...but i don't think it will be consecutive 5....


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2011)

auem said:


> don't count your chicken before....



this is kishi we are talking about. the guy is predictable


----------



## Kuthebayo (Jul 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> 1- gaara hates his father.
> *2- father says "i did it because i beleive in you"
> 3- gaara forgives father.*
> 4- father vanishes.



That wouldn't really make much sense cause he tried to get Yashamaru to kill Garaa! Why would he try and get him killed if he 'believed in him'?. 

My predicition....Garaa v Daddy, some flashbacking, a panel of Temari looking shocked, a couple panels of Muu and Oonoki and some panels of Naruto planting more Zetsu trees.


----------



## falsepod (Jul 9, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> For chapter 547 I predict more Gaara vs his father, then kishi will reveal to us that Gaara and his father are in fact members of the uzumaki clan and if that happens we get a real picture of what they were truly like. for example being jinchuuriki first and having a mastery on sealing jutsu. Maybe Gaara's father was alive at the time when the land of the whirlpools were destroyed.
> 
> all im saying is, the Uzumaki's react to any tailed beast that is stored within them.
> 
> also more black zetsu and Mei.



They have red hair. Why did I not make that connection earlier?

Also +rep


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2011)

Kuthebayo said:


> That wouldn't really make much sense cause he tried to get Yashamaru to kill Garaa! Why would he try and get him killed if he 'believed in him'?.



why would itachi try to get sauske killed if he loved him? we know why,

it will be something like "i knew you wouldn't get killed blah blah blah.... so i believed you could win this"


----------



## Juuuuubi (Jul 9, 2011)

Itachi didn't "try" to get Sasuke killed though.. completely different situations.


----------



## auem (Jul 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> this is kishi we are talking about. the guy is predictable



did you expected madara would turn 6 former jins to six path...?


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Jul 9, 2011)

I predict Gold Dust.


----------



## jso (Jul 9, 2011)

auem said:


> did you expected madara would turn 6 former jins to six path...?


Cos all the times when Kishi isnt being apparently predictable, it's all ass-pulls


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2011)

i think gaara will forgive his dad and he will disappear because of that


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't believe Gaara will forgive his dad, but I do think he'll be "unbound" like some of the other Edos.  

Gaara will probably show how he's gotten over what his dad did, has accepted friends and such close to his heart and is out to defend his country as Kazekage and the people he cares about, which will completely mind **** his dad.  

We'll probably get a flashback or two between Gaara and his dad and end with the father happy for Gaara and he'll disappear at the end of Chapter 548 or 549 depending on how long Kishi drags out a flashback.  

That's what I think will happen; what I'd like to see happen though is some fighting between the two factions and Kabuchimaro begin to make his move to screw over Madara's plans.  We all know he's not content to sit in the background and let Madara do this; he has something planned so that he can come out on top, but nothing's been said yet.  I want to see Kabuchimaro begin to put his plans into motion so we can get a glimpse of what he has in store.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 9, 2011)

I predict Gaara's dad creating some gold weapons and armor, and we will find out he will have some gold related nick name.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 9, 2011)

Gaara Vs Daddy I think will be the main focus of this chapter maybe we will get some Naruto clone action as well hopefully we will get some rookie reaction now Naruto has joined the War


----------



## jso (Jul 9, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I predict Gaara's dad creating some gold weapons and armor, and we will find out he will have some gold related nick name.


..Kinkaku?


----------



## Friday (Jul 10, 2011)

Those who still say that any of the current zombies are going to get unbound really need to get smacked in the face. Sasori was unbound and Shin was unbound, those were the last two. You really think Kabuto summoned four kages for them to get "talked out of it?" 

C'mon guys 

Look at it this way: If Hanzou, Asuma, Hizashi, or even Chiyo who can probably talk herself to "pass on" didn't get affected by what people call talk-no-jutsu, you better believe that the four hokages aren't going to be moved by anything other people say either.

I mean, Shikaku was basically breaking the fourth wall when he was telling Naruto that talking to Madara wont work. He indirectly was telling the readers that we can forget about talk-no-jutsu from now on.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jul 10, 2011)

I predict:

Jinton explanation!Meanseveleopment,secrets and jutsu variants maybe risks.

And a possible flashback chapter...cause of Gaara and his dad where kishi might develope the son and father relationship...means:Gaaras dad becoemes TNJ's and dissappears.Same goes for Raikage and Muu.Mizukage is no suitable TNJ subject since he probably is too dumb to understand.=> He gets sealed....


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2011)

Seeing that we're likely to see a chapter comprised of nothing but Gaara and his father, all I can ask for is that the Yondaime Kazekage's name is revealed.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2011)

awesome news.now lets hope the chapter is worth it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2011)

vered said:


> awesome news.now lets hope the chapter is worth it.



Expecting one of these:



			
				Sand Shinobi said:
			
		

> The Sandaime Kazekage and Yondaime Kazekage's bodies were special; I'd bet they're distantly related to the Sage of the Six Paths.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Jul 10, 2011)

its obvious, gaara's dad will be amazed and confident that Gaara is not evil and that hes grown wise and stronger than he expected.

than we'll find the truth about why he wanted gaara dead. and everyone on the forum will go oh hes not a bad guy.


----------



## Addy (Jul 10, 2011)

auem said:


> did you expected madara would turn 6 former jins to six path...?



predicting combat moves is a complete different story 

i am talking about character development


----------



## VoDe (Jul 10, 2011)

Madara: All your base are belong to us!


----------



## Magnet (Jul 10, 2011)

gold, gold everwhere


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2011)

a Saturday release it has been a while that is good


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2011)

maybe gaara's forgiven him already. his "dear father" couldn't kill his own kid himself after all. and that will release his soul from the edo-bind and let him ascend to heaven.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 10, 2011)

If Naruto and Bee joins to kage fight, it's going to be fucking nuke fest for real.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2011)

I predict Gaara vs his dad for most of it with some panel's of Onoki fighting as well and at the end the other Kage's try and interfere. 

Then Naruto and Bee show up to take on remaining Kages.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 10, 2011)

I think we'll be introduced to the powers of the third Raikage and the second Mizukage this chapter, kind of like how we were introduced to Pakura and Gari's powers.


----------



## Friday (Jul 10, 2011)

The Mizukage will hopefully show some techniques of massive destruction that are good at counterattacking Muu's dust attacks. I really wanna see how they took each other out.

As for madara:


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 10, 2011)

I predict Tobi landing @ one of the battle fields ready to mess stuff up, and the kages fighting the Edo kages some more.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 10, 2011)

Tuesday chapter release perhaps? Awesome.



Friday said:


> Those who still say that any of the current zombies are going to get unbound really need to get smacked in the face. Sasori was unbound and Shin was unbound, those were the last two. You really think Kabuto summoned four kages for them to get "talked out of it?"
> 
> C'mon guys
> 
> ...



Your assessment is very valid. I think that what sprouts this beliefs that the Edo Kages will get TNJ-ed is due to Sandaime Raikage's comment about them all having faith that their fellow shinobis will make them proud. Either the 4 will get TNJ after an epic battle or only this Kage will, given he can very well end up fighting his son, A, or Darui who he taught his Black Raiton techs.

But I get your point. If anything, none of the battles from now on are gonna be of the Hanzou vs Mifune format.



Klue said:


> Seeing that we're likely to see a chapter comprised of nothing but Gaara and his father, all I can ask for is that the Yondaime Kazekage's name is revealed.



Agreed. We've had enough formalities. Same thing goes for A's dad and the trolololo Nidaime Mizukage.

Then again, we didn't even got to know Sandaime Kazekage's name despite him being used as a puppet by Sasori, the red-haired could at least shared some info about that during his fight with Sakura & Chiyo or from the Suna council when they were discussing whether or not to appoint a new Kazekage during Gaara's kidnapping.

There's this small but party-pooper chance that we'll be stucked with just "Yondaime Kazekage". Which would suck. 

As for there being mentioning of RS, I actually expect it to be brought up somehow during Muu vs Oonoki due to the Kekkei Touta thing. The Sennin basically created the concept of Kekkei Genkai so he must've have had something to do with the bloodline expansion.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 11, 2011)

I expect the fight to continue for 1st 14 pages or so; then Gaara's and his dad's back story at the end or at the end Naruto arrives.
I think 3rd Raikage and 2nd Mizukage will leave Gaara and Oonoki to former Kazekage and Tsuchikage and head towards rest of the army(where Temari etc). Their abilities will be shown then. Naruto (or clone) and Bee will arrive there to rescue.{may be in this or in future chapters} They are already in near. As seen in ch.546, the landscape where Toroi was is same same the Kages' battlefield.


----------



## vered (Jul 11, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Last week's came true, but this week's doesn't reveal anything significant.
> From official WSJ site,
> *ナルト戦場へ!!
> 我愛羅は父親との遺恨を?!?*
> ...



just to correct you this was the preview of last weeks chapter.
as of now we dont know what is the preview for this weeks one.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 11, 2011)

vered said:


> just to correct you this was the preview of last weeks chapter.
> as of now we dont know what is the preview for this weeks one.



Strange ! When I posted , that text was in the next issue preview (#32). It had Bleach as lead colour while rest of preview had that of #31.  I guess they were updating the info for the page at that time and were half done.


----------



## azurelegance (Jul 11, 2011)

I predict lots and lots of sand, possibly some more rasengan spammage, and Gaara being emo.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Strange ! When I posted , that text was in the next issue preview (#32). It had Bleach as lead colour while rest of preview had that of #31.  I guess they were updating the info for the page at that time and were half done.



there was no preview this week i think

most of this chapter will probably be gaara and his sad having a flashback, maybe a few panels of naruto killing zetsus and others of the other kages.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 11, 2011)

Madara and the tank, ah good ol days


----------



## jacamo (Jul 11, 2011)

we get more shit about kekkei genkai and kekkei tota 

when it rains, it pours


----------



## Klue (Jul 11, 2011)

Klue needs roughly three new jutsu out of this week's chapter. Maybe a glimpse of the Sandaime Raikage's powers, possibly the Nidaime Mizukage's too? 

That would be nice. Waiting kinda sucks, after all, and we've done so patiently since January.


----------



## lathia (Jul 11, 2011)

I predict, flashbacks! What I really DON'T expect Kishi to do is, to bring Naruto in for a Bee, Naruto, Gaara, Onokoi vs Muu, 3rd Raikage, Gaara's dad, and the french kage! 

Prove me wrong Kishi.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> Klue needs roughly three new jutsu out of this week's chapter. Maybe a glimpse of the Sandaime Raikage's powers, possibly the Nidaime Mizukage's too?
> 
> That would be nice. Waiting kinda sucks, after all, and we've done so patiently since January.



no doubt the raikage wil do something with black lightning, seeing as he passed those techniques down to darui.


----------



## kagegak (Jul 11, 2011)

i predict a white zetsu getting killed


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

hope we get to see what the 2nd mizukage is capable of it. it should be strong since it help him fight muu who has dust techs. it would be cool if he was part of hakus clan and he can use more advance ice jutsus.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> Klue needs roughly three new jutsu out of this week's chapter. Maybe a glimpse of the Sandaime Raikage's powers, possibly the Nidaime Mizukage's too?


I'm just hoping for Mū will make some comment on Ōnoki's ability to fly and we'll finally know its name and how its done.  I wants to know Kishi!

And possibly a Jiton explanation as well. :33 We'll see if Kishi messed up on magnetism or not.


----------



## Juuuuubi (Jul 11, 2011)

I predict a riot.

Other than that, possibly a bit of Muu & Onoki action topped with a bit of TnJ from Gaara.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 11, 2011)

Potential for pairing wank. 

Also, the start of Gaara's fight with his father. I expect much talking before things get physical.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 11, 2011)

The whole chapter will be dedicated to Gaara and His Dad.


----------



## Klue (Jul 11, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> The whole chapter will be dedicated to Gaara and His Dad.



As if, when Muu is in the vicinity.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

wonder if muu will also have the ability to fly or if it was onokis unique ability and has nothing to do with the dust jutsus.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 11, 2011)

Aohige from AP says:


> T made a couple of phone calls, and spoiler will likely come a day early, due to next issue of Jump coming to shelves early (Saturday release instead of Monday)
> So expect a spoiler either late tonight, or early morning.


OP spoilers should be out soon. Who knows when Ohana will post Naruto's spoilers.


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 11, 2011)

I predict daddy issues and epic sandstorms


----------



## Klue (Jul 11, 2011)

I predict 9 pages of flashbacks.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 11, 2011)

so i hear early spoilers are on the horizon... exellent!

you ppl better not be playing with me. 



Klue said:


> I predict 9 pages of flashbacks.


NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO- 


actually as long as it's intersting then i don't mind.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> I predict 9 pages of flashbacks.



Don't jinx it .


----------



## jso (Jul 11, 2011)

I see your 9 pages and raise you to 16 pages of flashbacks.. but _Toroi's_ flashbacks


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 12, 2011)

I predict Sasuke was off paneled by Yamato and the entire fanbase rages harder than when Yammy was revealed to be the 0 espada.


----------



## calimike (Jul 12, 2011)

> Issue 32! #Bakuman for cover and #Bleach for color pages. One shot manga series by rookies starts in this issue.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

I expected a boring chapter (by my standards) but an epic cliff hanger. Don't know why, just got that feeling.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 12, 2011)

Well One piece have a lot of Spoiler up at one manga. So we should be getting some thing in the next hour or two.


----------



## Trent (Jul 12, 2011)

jso said:


> I see your 9 pages and raise you to 16 pages of flashbacks.. but _Toroi's_ flashbacks



I predict a double chapter focusing on what's currently happening back in Konoha, _*exclusively *_from Konohamaru's POV.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Trent said:


> I predict a double chapter focusing on what's currently happening back in Konoha, _*exclusively *_from Konohamaru's POV.



I never saw a double chapter in shonen jump except for that huge chapter of bleach.


----------



## HInch (Jul 12, 2011)

Guys we all know it will be 19 pages of Gaara and his father staring at each other.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 12, 2011)

Trent said:


> I predict a double chapter focusing on what's currently happening back in Konoha, _*exclusively *_from Konohamaru's POV.


so  we will finally find out more what prime hiruzen can do?


----------



## Trent (Jul 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I never saw a double chapter in shonen jump except for that huge chapter of bleach.



Well, they're making a exception there so prepare to be blown away by Kishi's _masterpiece_, the gripping tale _"*A day in Konohamaru's life in an empty village*"_, which insider sources already qualify as "_*as action-packed as Lost in Translation!*_".

It's gonna be glorious. 



Jizznificent said:


> so  we will finally find out more what prime hiruzen can do?



Yes, what he does _in his spare time_.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaara's mom left some of her presence behind which activated Gaara's sand?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn, Gaara was a tiny baby.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Damn, Gaara was a tiny baby.



Definitely premature.

Wait, does anyone know if the pics were uploaded in order? I hope so, because there is a chance that the Sandaime Raikage and Nidaime Mizukage are still trapped.


----------



## vered (Jul 12, 2011)

seems like garra managed to trap them with his mom looking sand tech.
i doubt its the end.theres no way he will defeat them all by himself.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks as if the picture of Gaara securing all three Kages (Yondaime Kazekage, Sandaime Raikage and Nidaime Raikage) is one of the final pics, at least of ones that were uploaded thus far.

Basically, the pics weren't uploaded in order, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats fucking hilarious. Gaara just one shotted the 3 kages with his mum no jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Thats fucking hilarious. Gaara just one shotted the 3 kages with his mum no jutsu.



They'll free themselves, that's a Klue guarantee.


----------



## vered (Jul 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Thats fucking hilarious. Gaara just one shotted the 3 kages with his mum no jutsu.



thats not funny at all.garra ending all 3 kages is just too WTH for kishi to write it.he wouldnt dare


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Temporary pwnage is temporary.

*crosses fingers*

Okay, after reading last week's chapter, I fully expected the Yondaime Kazekage to fall by this chapter's conclusion. But at least give us his name, damn it.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 12, 2011)

This is boring chapter.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 12, 2011)

Edos being shat on again?

Surprising


----------



## mayumi (Jul 12, 2011)

i see minato mentioned. people will cry.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2011)

Get it Naruto and Gaara parallel get it get it


----------



## VoDe (Jul 12, 2011)

mayumi said:


> i see minato mentioned. people will cry.





Well i'm not surprised.


----------



## lathia (Jul 12, 2011)

Flashbacks already, that's great news. 1 or 2 more chapters and back to the important fights. Edo-Tensei is just a way for Kishi to "tie" all the lose ends he left unresolved at this point.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 12, 2011)

Well that was fast.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Well that was fast. Did Gaara seriously take his dad out in one chapter?



No.

In about a chapter and a half. 

Honestly, I expected it, but what I didn't expect was the other two to get captured so quickly. Again, hopefully it's temporary.

Kishi owes us some Black Lightning and Nidaime Powers.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 12, 2011)

What the hell, we got spoilers? :S Gaara vs. Kages it seems


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 12, 2011)

He was really small.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> He was really small.



he still is, if you get what I mean


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 12, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> He was really small.



Man, if it turns out Gaara was made into a jinchuriki for his health I will be all .

It seems likely to me :S.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Guess most posters hadn't realized we were due to receive early spoilers this week. Either that or the chapter is of no interest.



Seraphiel said:


> he still is, if you get what I mean



Eww, how would you know?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

lol baby Gaara is so small


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 12, 2011)

I reeeeeally hope Gaara doesn't finish all those 3 Kages by himself :V


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I reeeeeally hope Gaara doesn't finish all those 3 Kages by himself :V



Without at least seeing their abilities first hand? 

I seriously doubt it.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Jul 12, 2011)

Woah wtf is wrong with baby Gaara he's like a lil peanut


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is Minato in this chapter? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Why is Minato in this chapter? It doesn't make sense.



Jiraiya probably told him that Minato's son is the destine child, so he got jealous, thinking of his son as a failure.

So he made a Jinchuuriki of him.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe Minato met Gaara's father and told him the same speech he did for the raikage


----------



## jso (Jul 12, 2011)

Didnt Yondy free them all near the end of last chapter? Gaara either re-caught them or Oonoki left the three to him whilst he deals with Muu alone. The desert is Gaara's home ground afterall. Or maybe we just dont see Muu cos he's back invisible?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Why is Minato in this chapter? It doesn't make sense.


Why wouldn't he be? :ho

We haven't got enough of Minato yet.



> Maybe Minato met Gaara's father and told him the same speech he did for the raikage


Minato went to Suna just to lecture Yondaime Kazekage. Then he disappeared via Hiraishin. He's so perfect that he goes all the way to an enemy village to tell the leader of said village how to be a better man.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2011)

so did mu and onoki leave or what


----------



## mayumi (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont think minato shows up. Its just ohana saying gaara's father believes in him like minato does in naruto. Also gaara's mother did love him. Cant make out the assasination attempt though. Its not clear.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so did mu and onoki leave or what



I think they are fighting offpanel while Gaara deals with his father and tries to hold off Mizukage and Raikage. I hope Naruto and Bee appear soon.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Guess most posters hadn't realized we were due to receive early spoilers this week. Either that or the chapter is of no interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Eww, how would you know?



Sai told me.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 12, 2011)

Since we get spoilers this early could we also get the whole chapter earlier too?


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 12, 2011)

premature baby got shukaku for survival reasons, and pappy really loved gaara.......gah i can see that being the case


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Since we get spoilers this early could we also get the whole chapter earlier too?


Probably. The magazine is already on the shelves, MS' provider just needs to buy it.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 12, 2011)

Rofl hand-sized Gaara. 

Can't say I'm surprised about the rest. Gaara's true power being the love his mother had for him was pretty obvious. The only question is how will the other two kages get out of his entrappment. Cause there's no way Gaara can just defeat all three kages just like that.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 12, 2011)

And Temari & co. are still waiting for the signal


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Rofl hand-sized Gaara.
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised about the rest. Gaara's true power being the love his mother had for him was pretty obvious. The only question is how will the other two kages get out of his entrappment. Cause there's no way Gaara can just defeat all three kages just like that.



Could have sworn his mother died cursing him, or something like that. 

It's been so long.

Anyway, what does his mother's love have to do her appearing in sand form? It doesn't look like Gaara did it consciously, at least not the first time.


----------



## Distance (Jul 12, 2011)

It looks like Gaara and his Dad are going at it!


----------



## HInch (Jul 12, 2011)

If anything the pictures have made me confused and scared, rather than enlightened and clued in.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 12, 2011)

Another picture, 



This one could be first page of the chapter. The conversation continues from last chapter. Gaara explained how he is alive because of Chiyo-ba's technique ; despite Sukaku extracted.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 12, 2011)

Early spoiler? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Another picture not posted in spoiler thread,
> 
> 
> 
> This one could be first page of the chapter. The conversation continues from last chapter. Gaara explained how he is alive because of Chiyo-ba's technique ; despite Sukaku extracted.



It was posted last, in Lovely's post.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 12, 2011)

wonder if early release means no chapter next week? hope not

anyway kazekage vs kazekage chapter seems less interesting than the multi kage showdown I had been looking forward to... shouldn't have gotten my hopes up


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I cant say I was surprise to see this.As we all now it's was going to go down like this.

Any way I have money on Gaarra(thank to his Dad words) sealing all three Kage's under the sand next chapter or the one after that. 
See as none of the Kage what to fight in the first place and kabuto look like he had other thing on his mind the lest time we saw him. It should be easy.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Could have sworn his mother died cursing him, or something like that.
> 
> It's been so long.
> 
> Anyway, what does his mother's love have to do her appearing in sand form? It doesn't look like Gaara did it consciously, at least not the first time.



That's what her sister told Gaara I believe, doesn't make it the truth. Even without understanding a word that's said in the chapter it's more than clear that Gaara's mother loved him dearly.

As for his mother's love being his true power or rather bringing out his true power that's just the same as it was with Naruto. The sun which Bee talked about being the true power within a jinchuuriki. Even if Gaara is no longer one it still applies. He has finally found it and that's why now his power over sand which was a gift from his mother to him is even greater.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Rac said:


> wonder if early release means no chapter next week? hope not
> 
> anyway kazekage vs kazekage chapter seems less interesting than the multi kage showdown I had been looking forward to... shouldn't have gotten my hopes up




It's just Saturday(in japan) release nothing else.

@berzerger you mean gaara's uncle.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Rac said:


> wonder if early release means no chapter next week? hope not
> 
> anyway kazekage vs kazekage chapter seems less interesting than the multi kage showdown I had been looking forward to... shouldn't have gotten my hopes up



We'll most likely see the chapter released in the coming hours. Unless Kishi is taking a break (like Oda), you can expect chapter 548 next week.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

Rac said:


> wonder if early release means no chapter next week? hope not
> 
> anyway kazekage vs kazekage chapter seems less interesting than the multi kage showdown I had been looking forward to... shouldn't have gotten my hopes up


There's JUMP next week, don't worry.

Naruto gets a color page next week.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That's what her sister told Gaara I believe, doesn't make it the truth. Even without understanding a word that's said in the chapter it's more than clear that Gaara's mother loved him dearly.
> 
> As for his mother's love being his true power or rather bringing out his true power that's just the same as it was with Naruto. The sun which Bee talked about being the true power within a jinchuuriki. Even if Gaara is no longer one it still applies. He has finally found it and that's why now his power over sand which was a gift from his mother to him is even greater.



Makes sense.

Except his power over Sand was given to him from Shukaku. The Sand's previous two Jinchuuriki also wielded Sand powers.

*Edit*: Just read takL's trans and you were definitely spot on; his mother's love was inside of him. I'm still a bit disappointed in the Yondaime Kazekage, I was hoping that he truly didn't like his son because he failed as a Jinchuuriki; would have made the battle a bit more appealing for me.

Not a complaint, but Klue wants more HATE, HATE, HATE, HATE, HATE!!


----------



## Faustus (Jul 12, 2011)

"Before she died, she cursed Sunagakure, hoping that her son would avenge her death and the horror she had been put through." - So no, Karura's never cursed Gaara, she loved him and we've always knew that.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> "Before she died, she cursed Sunagakure, hoping that her son would avenge her death and the horror she had been put through." - So no, Karura's never cursed Gaara, she loved him and we've always knew that.



Thanks.

I couldn't quite remember. It's been so long since I read or watched that flashback. I usually skip over it whenever I want to replay his fight with Naruto.

Epic fight that was.


----------



## blackfishie (Jul 12, 2011)

Kishi really has the subtley of a earthquake when it comes to the love vs hate thing.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> It's just Saturday(in japan) release nothing else.
> 
> @berzerger you mean gaara's uncle.



No, I'm pretty sure I mean his aunt and not his uncle. We don't even know Gaara's uncle if he has one.



Klue said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> Except his power over Sand was given to him from Shukaku. The Sand's previous two Jinchuuriki also wielded Sand powers.
> 
> *Edit*: Just read takL's trans; you're definitely spot on, his mother's love was inside of him.



I think the sand control being part of Shukaku's power has been one of the greatest misconceptions about Gaara. It makes far more sense that it's because of his mother and not Shukaku. If you compare the Ichibi with all the other bijuu we have seen several things just don't match up. 

The automatic defense for one, why would the sand by itself choose to defend Gaara from any or all injuries if it was the power of a bijuu. Shukaku has never been tamed and why would it act to preserve the life of his host like that, it doesn't match with what we have seen from the Kyuubi and the Hachibi.

Also why the tailed states of Shukaku is made from sand and not raw chakra like the other three demons we saw. There's no logical reason why the Ichibi would be so different from the other bijuu and it makes far more sense to assume that the host is different and not the bijuu.

And finally why the sand remained his power even after the bijuu was extracted. There was that flimsy explanation how it was a vestige of the bijuu, but in light of recent events which made it obvious that there were advanced bloodlines in Suna with very similar powers to Gaara that explanation gets even more flimsy.

*Edit:*I just read back to Gaara's flashback during his fight with Naruto and I wonder if now that Gaara learns the truth, the tatoo which first appeared because of his anger will disappear or change somehow.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

I would be incline to agree with you, if we weren't already told that the Sandaime Kazekage's Iron Sand Techniques, were inspired by watching Shukaku's former Jinchuuriki.



bearzerger said:


> I just read back to Gaara's flashback during his fight with Naruto and I wonder if now that Gaara learns the truth, the tatoo which first appeared because of his anger will disappear or change somehow.



I would facepalm.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I couldn't quite remember. It's been so long since I read or watched that flashback. I usually skip over it whenever I want to replay his fight with Naruto.
> 
> Epic fight that was.



Actually, the greatest hints are from II databook:

*Spoiler*: __ 




砂の里の「運命」宿され　犠牲となった悲劇の母！！
The mother who bore the “fate” of the Sand Village and became a tragic sacrifice!!

夫である風影に、生き霊“砂の守鶴”を憑依させられ、我愛羅を産むと同時に命を落とした。我愛羅を産むことを望んでおらず、里を呪いながら死んでいったと言うが、果たして？
Karura was forcibly possessed by the “Sand shukaku” spirit by her husband, the Kazekage, and passed away as she gave birth to Gaara. It is said that she never wanted to bear Gaara, and that she cursed the village with her last breath, *but is this the truth?*

↓加琉羅は我愛羅を本当に愛していなかったのか。夜叉丸もいない現在では永遠の謎だ。
*Did Karura really feel no love for Gaara? Now that Yashamaru is gone, this will remain a mystery forever.*

火の国との「同盟」が契機となり軍事力が低下し始めた風の国。危機感を持った風影は生まれてくる我が子を里の秘密兵器、そして救世主とすべく、妻・加琉羅の腹の子に“砂の守鶴”を憑依させることを決断する・・・。
The Wind Country began military reduction upon forming an alliance with the Fire Country. The Kazekage, feeling peril, made the decision to turn his son into the village’s secret weapon by affixing the “Sand shukaku” spirit to the baby in his wife Karura’s womb…



I think when author formulates his information like that it is even clearer than if he told us straight


----------



## Ciardha (Jul 12, 2011)

PoisonIvy said:


> Woah wtf is wrong with baby Gaara he's like a lil peanut



Most likely a premature birth- 7 months or so.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 12, 2011)

takL said:


> -the 6th
> the 2nd mizu: Anyhoo we can't move our bodies as we want.
> The bodies move of their own accord to counter enemys jutsu
> Finish us off quickly and send us back to the other world.
> *Ill let ya know(?) my weak points and skills, so*.


That traitorous Mizukage


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> That traitorous Mizukage



That is so lame.

Kishi better not simply tell us what his abilities are then get rid of him. God, I fear the force in which my hand will palm my face.

There would be no stopping it.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 12, 2011)

Kabuto is peobably distracted. He doesnt care that the kages are blabbing too much. But I am glad it will be over soon.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

Didn't Kabuto say he will take care of each Edo now and remove their personality? Why isn't he doing anything?


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Didn't Kabuto say he will take care of each Edo now and remove their personality? Why isn't he doing anything?



He said he would collect that information during battle. If he fails to remove the Nidaime's personality in time, then the entire forum will collectively facepalm.

Anyway, I hope we hear something or another concerning his abilities before the chapter ends. A little tease would be fine.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Didn't Kabuto say he will take care of each Edo now and remove their personality? Why isn't he doing anything?



Because in the last chapter he shit his pant from see how cool Naruto became and now ran for his life?
They wanted to monitor and keep Shakaku under control


----------



## Unknown (Jul 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Didn't Kabuto say he will take care of each Edo now and remove their personality? Why isn't he doing anything?



Maybe he is still trying to figure out what happened with Naruto and his power up?


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

The Sandaime Raikage says, "Stopping us from moving won't be easy." What does Gaara do? He stops them from moving, easily.

Only Muu can save them now.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Maybe he is still trying to figure out what happened with Naruto and his power up?


Toroi is dead, Kabuto doesn't control him anymore. Right? Then he should focus on the four Kage under his control instead the Jounin.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jul 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Didn't Kabuto say he will take care of each Edo now and remove their personality? Why isn't he doing anything?


you should know by now kabuto sucks at controlling his pawns


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Toroi is dead, Kabuto doesn't control him anymore. Right? Then he should focus on the four Kage under his control instead the Jounin.


he doesn't seem to care that much about most of his edo tensei right now anyway. to him they are just pawns as he said so himself.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 12, 2011)

Kabuto might sit back now, hoping naruto will finish off madara.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> he doesn't seem to care that much about his edo tensei now anyway. to him they are jutsu pawns as he said so himself.



It's Kishi that doesn't care. Best ninja in history, my ass. I can see why they are so deadly, but the author needs to do a better job making them clearly appear as such.

If only this were an anime instead of a manga, then there would be time to do so, with each.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 12, 2011)

Mom Bear Hug no Jutsu is pretty impressive stopping Kages in their tracks.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 12, 2011)

It's better that they explain us their abilities and restrictions than show us one move and we stay wondering forever what can he do with it or not , at least in my opinion


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> he doesn't seem to care that much about his edo tensei now anyway. to him they are jutsu pawns as he said so himself.


Well, obviously. He doesn't need to love them or anything. But he wanted an army of Edo Tensei, so he should atleast try to prevent the alliance from removing his control over them.

Like Klue said, it's Kishi that doesn't care.


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy hell, i really dont want to see the Mizukage go out like a bitch. He better kill some fodder.



bearzerger said:


> No, I'm pretty sure I mean his aunt and not his uncle. We don't even know Gaara's uncle if he has one.



Yes we do. We don't know who Gaara's aunt is. Yashamru is transgender and he identifies himself as a man. Look it up.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

is definitely a male.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> No, I'm pretty sure I mean his aunt and not his uncle. We don't even know Gaara's uncle if he has one.



 penis

edit: damn you klue!


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2011)

You guys are both late -shakes head-


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> penis
> 
> edit: damn you klue!



Deal with it. 



Friday said:


> You guys are both late -shakes head-



I linked, you didn't.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Deal with it.



Yeah I'll choke a hooker tonight or let her choke me, that's how I deal with stuff.

@Friday

no you.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

If someone doesn't state the Yondaime Kazekage's name with this chapter, we'll probably have to wait for the next Databook.

I guarantee that he was practically sealed away this week.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> I would be incline to agree with you, if we weren't already told that the Sandaime Kazekage's Iron Sand Techniques, were inspired by watching Shukaku's former Jinchuuriki.



So? Doesn't mean that the power originated with Shukaku, just that the Sandaime imitated the former jinchuuriki. And seeing how jinchuuriki is usually an inherited position within select family lines it shouldn't be a surprise if the former jinchuuriki was related to Karura and through her to Gaara and possessed similar skills.



Friday said:


> Yes we do. We don't know who Gaara's aunt is. Yashamru is transgender and he identifies himself as a man. Look it up.



Well, what do you know. I always thought he was a she. Damn you manga/anime for having so many androgyneous characters.


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2011)

Goldust works just fine though.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2011)

so we get a color page next week?


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> So? Doesn't mean that the power originated with Shukaku, just that the Sandaime imitated the former jinchuuriki. And seeing how jinchuuriki is usually an inherited position within select family lines it shouldn't be a surprise if the former jinchuuriki was related to Karura and through her to Gaara and possessed similar skills.



Shukaku is a monster of Sand, its far more likely that his Jinchuuriki's powers are in fact his own. Even Gaara's transformation - which you noted differed from the other Jinchuuriki - still resembles Shukaku.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so we get a color page next week?


Yeah, Naruto gets a colorpage next week.


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2011)

We need more evil moral people like KinGin bros and Kakuzu. I honestly expected the Mizukage to be of a more evil nature with that 17th century italian look. You're immortal! Kill a bitch.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 12, 2011)

Chapter's out:They wanted to monitor and keep Shakaku under control
Well,that was...unexpected.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

I think bearzerger pwned me.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 12, 2011)

That was fast ...


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2011)

When was the last time a chapter was released this early o.o


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2011)

There really isn't much to be discussed about this chapter anyway.. It was really straight forward..


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 12, 2011)

Not too happy about some of the revelations this week. I wish they didn't make Gaara's parents better people than was thought.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Friday said:


> There really isn't much to be discussed about this chapter anyway.. It was really straight forward..



There is plenty to discuss. Take for instance:


Kishimoto potentially allowing Gaara to ride Kabuto of three Kages in one shot.
Yondaime Kazekage's fall back to earth (In the forum's eyes, not mine), after receiving a bit of hype last week.
Yondaime Kazekage really cared for his son and wife (Girl talk).
Nidaime Mizukage's funny jokes.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 12, 2011)

Filler chapter was filler.  

Wish now that the early chapter release had been "used" on a more worthwhile relating of events.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 12, 2011)

Seems like people don't really care about this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

I doubt most even realize it's out.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> I doubt most even realize it's out.



Considering we normally don't get the chapter or spoilers on Tuesdays(When was the last time), wouldn't be surprising if people didn't know it was out.

I hope we get Tuesday chapters for at less a few more weeks. Was nice waking up to the surprise of an early chapter


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2011)

Who the hell is the sick fuck who choses the fanarts at the end of the chapter

Uncanny valley doesn't even come close to describe the horror of that Naruto Kushina and Minato picture


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 12, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Who the hell is the sick fuck who choses the fanarts at the end of the chapter
> 
> Uncanny valley doesn't even come close to describe the horror of that Naruto Kushina and Minato picture



Minato and Kushina image made me lol. 

This chapter was boring. Kishi needs to show us why Muu is the strongest Kage in history.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Considering we normally don't get the chapter or spoilers on Tuesdays(When was the last time), wouldn't be surprising if people didn't know it was out.
> 
> I hope we get Tuesday chapters for at less a few more weeks. Was nice waking up to the surprise of an early chapter



We won't.

We only receive Tuesday spoilers and chapters when their is an early (Saturday) release in Japan. Everything gets pushed up a day; it happens - for reasons unknown to me - every so often. Like two or three times per year.

Sucks, I know.


----------



## darknigh18700 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Whats with those fodders charging against fucking Kages ?*

Seemed pretty random


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

They have to do something, and someone has to die, so why not those guys without name and generic abilities?


----------



## Synn (Jul 12, 2011)

*inb4 Temari fans neg storm*


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 12, 2011)

It isnt random,Fodders are good in one thing,die 

In the end of the war all of them wil have died and the main characters will be alive,just wait for it.


----------



## HInch (Jul 12, 2011)

Someone has to get dust released. Might as well be generic shinobi 1-3,491.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 12, 2011)

HInch said:


> Someone has to get dust released. Might as well be generic shinobi 1-3,491.



I think Edo Tsuchikage Muu implied that too


----------



## HInch (Jul 12, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> I think Edo Tsuchikage Muu implied that too



Hell yeah. Muu won't be going out like a bitch.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2011)

their targets to show muus power


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 12, 2011)

...they're fodder.

you're playing a game that will result in a loss of at least one piece, what do you chose to sacrifice?  an important piece that is the difference between winning or losing, or fodder?


----------



## Tengu (Jul 12, 2011)

Early chapter, i like it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 12, 2011)

Early chapter? Interesting.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> We won't.
> 
> We only receive Tuesday spoilers and chapters when their is an early (Saturday) release in Japan. Everything gets pushed up a day; it happens - for reasons unknown to me - every so often. Like two or three times per year.
> 
> Sucks, I know.



Oh well. Early Wednesday chapters are still good, I remember when we got them around Thursday afternoon(For me at less), but now it's around Wednesday morning/afternoon.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 12, 2011)

Posting full script here since spoiler thread closed. Might be useful later.

649 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/07/12(火) 23:02:51.30 ID:n8zlJg1YP
    ガアラの変化にたじろく父！！

    ガアラパパ　…お前が人柱力ではない！？どういう事だ？
    ガアラ　今アンタ達を操ってる輩共に守鶴を抜き取られオレは一度死んだ　だがチヨ様と友の力でオレはこうして甦った
    ガアラパパ　…あのチヨバアがそんな事を！？それに…友だと！？お前に友ができたというのか！？
    二代目水　おいおいどんだけ寂しいガキだったんだよアイツは？友達くらいいて当然の歳だり
    ガアラ　父さま　アナタに六度殺されかけ…　その度アナタを恐れ恨んできた…　だが今はもうアナタを恨んでいない…　アナタのやろうとしたことも理解できる…
    ガアラパパ　…
    ガアラ　オレも風影となった今　里を守るために里への脅威を排除するのも…長の役目だ

    ナルト　547　価値あるもの！！

    ガアラパパ　…！！風影に…なった…お前が…？
    オオノキ　それだけではない…今や忍連合軍戦闘大連隊連隊長じゃぜ！この若さで影を名乗っておるが他の影も皆一目置いとる
    ムウ　やはりそうか…各里のあらゆるチャクラ系が感じ取られておかしいとは思ったが…　忍同士連合を組んでいるとはな
    二代目水　眉無しにゃ　カリスマってもんが面に出ちまうんだこれがよ！おっと！そういやオレも眉無しだったぜ！
    ムウ　まらそのチョビ髭もか？水影
    前雷影　お前の息子か…いい忍だな
    二代目水　おい　お前ら殺るならこの包帯ヤローから先にやれ！ものすごい応援してやるぞ！
    ガアラ　…

    ガアラパパ回想
    ガアラパパ　赤ちゃんガアラ見て　小さいな…未熟児か…これで本当に大丈夫なのか？
    チヨバア　だが適合しておる　三人目にしてやっと適合できると分かったのじゃ　この子を大切に育てていくしかあるまい
    ガアラママ（カルラ）　赤ちゃんの顔を見せて…
    ガアラパパ　大丈夫かカルラ！？
    ガアラママ　…なんて小さい子…
    医者　カルラ様の心拍数が低下しています…
    ガアラパパ　なんとかしろ！早く！
    幼少ガアラ　誰かを殺してしまう。
    回りがガアラを見てる

    ガアラパパ　はあ…
    チヨバア　あの子も失敗じゃ…　暴走が起き始めた

    会議
    砂忍Ａ　これ以上里の軍縮が進めば砂隠れは弱体化しとりかえしがつかなくなる
    忍Ｂ　他国との取引材料を集めておかねば　それに守鶴をどうにかせんと！
    忍Ｃ　人柱力が役に立てぬ以上風影殿に新術の開発と砂金による取引で里の安定を図ってもらう以外ない　そしてガアラは…
    ガアラパパ　夜叉丸…　後で話がある
    夜叉丸　ハッ

    夜叉丸　しかし…まだガアラ様はほんの子供…
    ガアラパパ　オレは今まで色々なものの価値を見極めてきた　…あいつの価値も見極めねばならん　明日ガアラを見極める　里の人々を避難させた後でガアラを追い詰めろ
    夜叉丸　…
    ガアラパパ　母の事を語り　精神的に追い詰めるんだ　それでも暴走がなければガアラの処理は見送る
    夜叉丸　姉の…！本当にそれでいいのですか？
    ガアラパパ　…　あいつの母カルラの事を心から敬愛しているのは知っている…　だからこそそれを取り上げても暴走を押さえられるぐらいでなければ人柱力として務まらぬ！

    そして夜叉丸に殺されそうになり、逆に殺される夜叉丸
    ガアラパパ眼を浮かせ　様子を見てる
    夜叉丸　しかし…姉さんはアナタの身を案じ愛してこの名を付けたんじゃない…　アナタが存在し続けるようにとその名を付けたのは…　この世を恨んで呪いながら死んだ姉さんの怨念をこの世に存在させ…残し…知らしめるため…！　　　アナタは愛されてなぞいなかった

    守鶴たぬき暴れ泣く
    その様子を見てたガアラパパ　やはりダメか…　ガアラは失敗作だった…
    回想終わり

    オオノキ、ガアラの後ろには沢山の仲間連合
    ガアラパパ　この穢土転生の術…　少しは価値がある術だったかもな…
    ガアラ…
    ガアラパパ　もう一度…お前の価値をオレ自身で確かめてやる…　…さあオレを超えてみろ
    ムウ　オオノキ…　オレを止めろ…塵遁を使うオレに人数は関係ない　お前しかオレを止めれん
    オオノキ　分かっとります
    ムウ　後は…戦争同盟を結んだ後のやりとりは覚えているな？戦争の終結時点から同盟とは戦利品の奪い合いになる　そこで勝った里がその後の主権を握る
    二代目水　てめーきたね０事言ってんじゃねーぞ　土影！
    雷影　そうはさせんぞ！！
    オオノキ　今回はそんな事をするつもりはないのです　　ムウ様
    ムウ　…　そうか…　どうやらガンコじじいにゃならんかったみたいだな
    二代目水　とにかくオレらは体がおもうように動かねえ　敵の術にたいして対処するよう勝手に体が動いちまう　さっさと殺してあの世へ戻してくれ　弱点と能力は教えてやっあら
    前雷影　とにかくワシ達の動きを止めろ！簡単にはいかぬだろうが

    ガアラひょうたんから砂出す　
    オオノキ　皆！かかれ！！
    テマリ　皆いくぞ！！
    オー！！
    沢山の忍が、走り出す
    砂金ＶＳ砂

    ガアラ　砂霰！！　砂の玉が落ちてくる
    ガアラの砂、ガアラパパを掴む
    ガアラパパ　（砂金の砂を上に上げさせといたのか）
    ガアラの砂がガアラパパを掴む　その砂の形がガアラママに形になる
    二代目水も砂に捕まる　形がガアラママ
    前雷影も砂に捕まる　形がガアラママ
    ガアラパパ砂金で攻撃、ガアラ砂でかわす
    ガアラパパ　（カルラ…　お前が…まだ子の中に…）
    テマリ　！　（あれは！やっぱりオヤジ！！）
    ガアラパパ　成長したな…　ガアラ…
    ガアラ　！
    ガアラパパ　親ってのはただ…　子供を信じてやればいい　たったそれだけ…そこに価値がある…
    ガアラ　…
    ガアラパパ　そういう事だなカルラよ…　どうやらオレに…　ものの価値を見る才能はなかったようだな
    ガアラ　…　どういう事だ…？
    ガアラパパ　砂がいつ何どきでもお前を守る…　それは守鶴の力ではなく…　お前のははカルラの力だ
    ガアラ　…！

    ガアラママ　なんて　小さい子…　そんな事があっても私が守っていくからね…ガアラ…

    ガアラパパ　お前は母に愛されていた

    父親の告白！！なぜ今…！？
    終わり★サーセイオ！
    ガアラパパを掴む砂の形がカルラなんだけど、背後から抱きついてるみたいな感じ


----------



## takL (Jul 12, 2011)

this chap reminds me of this great classic

Link removed


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 12, 2011)

i ended up liking this chapter


----------



## RasenShuriken 7 (Jul 12, 2011)

Christ what a boring chapter


----------



## takL (Jul 12, 2011)

i love the chap!


----------



## kx11 (Jul 12, 2011)

yay father VS son fight 


to be honest this one is boring but it will be awesome when the anime get to it 

and is it me or gaara was born a midget


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Jul 12, 2011)

didn't we already know this, that Gaara's mom loved him and lived within him or w/e??

So I don't get what the big deal is.


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Jul 12, 2011)

one other thing is, that Gaara's dad makes the funniest faces, Lol they're kinda cute :33


----------



## Taki (Jul 12, 2011)

*Temari woulda been a good Jin*

If she was compatible.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Taki said:


> If she was compatible.



Ummm, why?


----------



## Deadway (Jul 12, 2011)

*Muu vs shinobi alliance LOL*

He straight up said he could take down the entire army lmfao.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 12, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL CHAPTER.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

I liked the chapter. 

Not as action packed as other recent chapters, but I liked this little Gaara Gaiden.


----------



## Crona (Jul 12, 2011)

Muu and Mizukage are the best!!


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Il Void said:


> He straight up said he could take down the entire army lmfao.



Muu is so gangsta.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 12, 2011)

So what next, Sasuke Dad gonna show up and say I hate you?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 12, 2011)

You'd think we'd at least have gotten all of the Kages' names by now.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 13, 2011)

This chapter was beautiful it seriously made me cry at the end


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 13, 2011)

I got mixt feeling about this chapter... in a way it explained why Gaara he still protected by the sand even without Shukaku but at the same time it changes one of the greatest back story of the manga... it was way cooler when we though that everyone including his mother hated him... it made his story more meaningful... anyway I sure hope this fight of son vs dad does not end next chapter


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 13, 2011)

This arc, kage battle is pretty bad writing. The setup and repetitive nature of Kishi`s contextual writing is pretty mundane. Only interesting is  seeing Gaara`s background and father interaction.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jul 13, 2011)

I liked this chapter.  The Second Mizukage was funny ("Charisma just oozes out of people with no eyebrows!  And hot damn, I have no eyebrows too!"), and it was so sweet to see more of Gaara's backstory.  The look on his face towards the end of the chapter when his dad was telling him that his mom really did love him!  

I think the former Raikage might actually be the toughest one for Gaara to deal with--if he has something similar to E's Raiton no Yoroi, he might be able to break out of the sand embrace.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't remember now, are Gaara, Temari and Kankuro blood related?


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Jul 14, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I can't remember now, are Gaara, Temari and Kankuro blood related?



Yes they are.


----------



## Boradis (Jul 14, 2011)

takL said:


> this chap reminds me of this great classic
> 
> this.






Also, I think it's funny that Yondaime Kazekage uses gold dust and considers himself an appraiser.


----------



## juUnior (Jul 16, 2011)

GAAAAARAAAAA >>>> all 
<copy+paste from MH xD>
Third of all: I would like to somment on the chapter from 2 points of view because when there is Gaara its hard for me to even try to be objective xd:
1. From the point of view of the biggest fan of Gaara 
2. From the objective point of view <at least, as always, trying to be objective>
Ok, I'm going to write the stuff 

btw. I'm always modest and whatnot, BUT I do have to write this: freakin' yeah, I WAS RIGHT! Automatic defense is from mom of Gaara, not Shukaku! Hahaha, and I always was opposed by others. Now why I didn't approve of Shukaku being behind this? Because there was a lie about mother of Gaara from Yashamaru, and of Shukaku? No, there wasn't even a 'lie' stated about this <or any other statement> to believe its that day. Wow, I'm so proud of myself <3

1: Fanboy view:
*547* - EPIC chapter is EPIC <with capital letters xP>
- I was right about automatic defense coming from mother, yeah! <bow before me - joking > I'm proud that I'm the biggest fan of Gaara right now and that I did believe till it was said *x*
- about this LOVE of mom of Gaara: imo, its similar to the plot twist with Itachi; I think for some of the ppl it will be a repetition, but for me its, again, a fantastic way to add another deep layer into the reading of Naruto the second time <or any time xd> after the manga ends. Now not only we will see differently about the truth about Itachi, but about that little lie of the 4th Kazekage as well. It adds another dimension into this and how its father of Gaara fault of what became of Gaara after he learnt the 'truth' of his; now I fully understand the words of Gaara: "I'm no longer the jinchuuriki you created" ^^
- the very first page and panel - panel of father of Gaara with WTF!? face epic <3 Another epic face when he learnt that Gaara is the Kazekage now <3
- fighting is awesome when Gaara fights <3 
- Rain of sand.. now there's sth even more uber: hail of sand <3 <one of the things so far which I liked to see comes true: at least one new technique <even if its not sth uber for some of you > Now I'm waiting for Sabaku kyu and HOW the fight goes on <my 'protection' thingy> I love also how Gaara made the combo in a similar fashion he did against Kimimaro, but on a lot bigger scale: he fights and whatnot, and than enemy is bombarded with hail of sand, so cool <3 Father of Gaara's wtf!? face once again xD
- adding some more in-depth into the old flashbacks and from different perspective <like that Shukaku came our and went berserk when Gaara learnt the 'truth' behind his mother from Yashamaru, or from the point of view of the elders of the village>
- comment of Oonoki about all the other present kages to approve Gaara as a kage and his power, and that he is now Commander General of the Shinobi Alliance <3
- comments from Mizukage dude are just awesome, hahahaa XD <charisma coming from guys without eyebrows or counter for Muu's tatement about killing the bandage guy first and he will cheer you on HAHAHAHA XD> Or that kages will tell weak points of them, hehe xD
- so now Kishi is using this kind of shading portraying a jinchuuriki hate; I mean: from Killer Bee's flashback it seems its the way for Kishi to portray the hate of the ppl toward a jinchuuriki
- nice panel with Shukaku and father of Gaara standing:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Now I remember that Kishi also portrayed Gaara with full moon or sth, like here:

*Spoiler*: __ 








or one of the chapter covers (ch.125); I wonder if he thought about Juubi from the beginning and thats why it was liek that <I know that even Itachi has uber panel with the moon and probably many more characters, but still.. xP>
- nice to see the third eye technique in repertuoire of father of Gaara-at least if they have similar to some point powers, he has one technique which they have similar, nice <3
- nice panel with Gaara & Oonoki and behind them: army <3

*Spoiler*: __ 








- Oonoki's conversion - Mean: so the fruits of Gaara's words on kage summit are having its effects to its fullest <remember the scene with Kurotsuchi, now its on a bigger scale if he says that to his former teacher ^^>
= love the perspective:

*Spoiler*: __ 




bombardment of sand xDXDXD:




Like always, Kishi is masterpiece if it means for perspective ^^
- love the similarity between Naruto & Gaara once more <in a way>:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Cool  <now only Kishi needs to show Sasuke's birth <half-joke> 
Besides its funny: Naruto is pro-mature child <10 month pregnancy because his mom was a jinchuuriki> and Gaara's pre-mature child, hyhy ^^
- nice cliffhanger ^^ 

2: 'Trying to be objective' view:
*547* - nice fighting and developmental chapter:
+ I still think that when it comes to Gaara, ALL of his fights are really nice <and uber > So far I only "met" one person claiming his fights are boring.
+ development: WHEN I thought that Gaara cannot have any further development <YES! Even when father of Gaara was shown I still didn't believe that he would have any further development, or at least any major one> Kishi delivers it in yet nice plot twist: Kurara loved Gaara <3<3<3
+ panels: especially the bigger ones are really cool ^^
+ the fight is focused on 5th Kazekage vs 4th Kazekage wherefore its nice TOUCH that KIshi is showing at least some little movement from other kages <by that I mean: they don't use any technique>:

*Spoiler*: __ 








+ <the same as in fanboy view>: adding some more in-depth into the old flashbacks and from different perspective <like that Shukaku came our and went berserk when Gaara learnt the 'truth' behind his mother from Yashamaru, or from the point of view of the elders of the village>
+ Mizukage dude is the funniest kage ever so far 
+ even though the 4 Kazekage is in some way portrayed here good, it doesn't change a fact what he did to Gaara so he is bastard nonetheless ^^
AND:
- I still think that 4th Kazekage could have different abilities; I mean: I like that magnetic element was KG and all, but.. controling gold dust? wtf?! And whats more: from where did he have such vast amounts of gold dust? From earth? Are you kidding me? Its not even funny. He could have magnetic element powers, I don't mind, but he could control sth different <no, no silver >
- 4th Kazekage vs 5th Kazekage, as I said, is a cool fight so far, nice fighting sequences and even emotional one it seems, BUT.. because of the abilities of 4th Kazekage I think this battle was pretty much.. TOO CONVENIENT for Gaara <to some point of course>
- gold dust vs sand... well, I don't know how many of you thought WHEN they first learnt about 4th Kazekages abilities <previous chap.> that gold dust is stronger than sand.. because I thought so <similar to how Iron Sand is thought to be stronger than normal sand> And now.. gold dust seems not so uber compared to sand and father of Gaara comments how 'strong' the sand of Gaara is; you know what? I know, I know, the sand of Gaara was always the evolution of his abilities, but when I see such thing said, I do believe that now even IS would be not too much for Gaara's sand... maybe its just me and I'm reading into this too much, but.. still...
- cliche stuff of Oonoki saying that Gaara is now Commander General of the Shinobi Alliance and that other kages respect him <sometimes I'm irritated by such ideal/cliche combo statements>
- <minus, IF in later chapters other kages won't do any jutsu>: like in brackets: when the 'emotional' <to call it that way> fight between Kazekages end, I want to see full battle royal of the kages <or switch to Tsuchikages fight> Either way what I want to say: I want to at least show something to us about other kages abilities <to at least know what to expect when they will have their proper fights <if they will have and I do believe they will>>
- the shape of Karura in sand <when catching all the kages> should be put, imo, AFTER Gaara learnt the truth behind his mother, not before..

thats all <3


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (Jul 17, 2011)

I do have to wonder what the point of making Gaara's mother suddenly having loved him all along is to be honest. How much more content can you be with your life when you're the fucking Kazekage?


----------

